# What's Running in Your Dock, Right Now?



## ScottW (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is an interesting thread, what is running in your Doc at this moment?


Finder
Leap
RingCentral Call Controller
QuickSilver
iTerm
Mail.app
iCal
Address Book
OmniFocus
Coda
OfficeTime
Yojimbo
BBEdit
Adium
Safari
1Password
Firefox
Preview
iTunes
EyeTV
AliveChat
Interarchy
NetNewsWire
OmniPlan
Remote Desktop
CrashPlan
Adobe Acrobat

Your turn!


----------



## bbloke (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a list!  Are they all running at the same time or just present in the Dock?

On my system, the apps that are actually running right at this very point:


Finder (obviously!)
Terminal
Activity Monitor
Mail
Safari
iTunes


Apps that are always in the Dock:

Finder
Network Utility
iSync
Aabel
iChat
Adium
Terminal
Console
Disk Utility
Activity Monitor
Time Machine
System Preferences
Exposé
Dashboard
Spaces
Mail
Safari
iCal
Address Book
VMware Fusion
iPhoto
Photo Booth
Snapz Pro X
Keychain Access
SubEthaEdit

I primarily access 3rd party applications by keeping my Applications folder in the Dock (using Stacks), though.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh man, someone started the same thing over at the 68KMLA forum.

Here's what I was had on my Dock at the time when that was asked there (shouldn't be too much different from now ).  These aren't what's actively running, just what's listed on there.

My iMac G5 is still on 10.4.11....


Finder
Dashboard
TextEdit
OpenOffice 2.4
Firefox (3.0.1)
Camino (1.6.1)
Thunderbird
KompoZer
Gimp.app
Chicken of the VNC
CyberDuck
Adium
MAME OS X
OpenArena
Skype
Poisoned
Azureus
Transmission
iTunes
iPhoto
iMovie HD
JackPilot
Ardour2
GarageBand
Audio MIDI Setup
Burn
iDVD
VLC
QuickTime Player
Terminal
Activity Monitor
Console
Network Utility
X11
Printer Setup Utility
System Preferences
Disk Utility
ClamXav
ffmpegX
------------

Applications folder
Home folder
Trash


Usually what's running are the following:


Firefox
Camino
Adium
iTunes
GarageBand
Terminal
MAME OS X


----------



## minckster (Aug 15, 2008)

I tend to quit things (habit from my Windows days?), so running in the dock are only:


Finder
Mail.app
Firefox
Vienna
iCal
Address Book
iTunes
TextEdit
Terminal
Activity Monitor


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 15, 2008)

&#8226; = Running
° = Not running, but in the Dock

&#8226; Finder
&#8226; iCab
&#8226; Firefox
&#8226; BBEdit Lite
&#8226; TextWrangler
&#8226; iTunes
&#8226; QuickTime Player
&#8226; An image viewer I wrote
° The Unarchiver
° An AppleScript droplet I wrote to quickly make working copies of XCode projects
° VLC
° Script Editor
&#8226; Audio Hijack
&#8226; Preview
&#8226; TextEdit
° Tofu
° Color It
&#8226; Calculator
&#8226; Terminal
&#8226; Activity Monitor
° Another application I wrote
&#8226; Bean
&#8226; Full Tilt Poker
&#8226; XCode
&#8226; Yet another application I wrote (currently debugging in XCode)


----------



## Greg_Reez (Aug 15, 2008)

&#8226; = Running

&#8226; Finder
Dashboard
&#8226; Firefox
&#8226; Acrobat
&#8226; Illustrator
&#8226; Photoshop
&#8226; InDesign
Flash
Mojo
&#8226; iTunes
System Pref.
Grab
Cyberduck
Time Machine
&#8226; Entourage
&#8226; Word
Excel
&#8226; Messenger
Printer Proxy
&#8226; Powerpoint


----------



## dornquast (Aug 15, 2008)

Wakoopa Tracker lets you automatically share what you're using & how much. It's pretty darn neat.

http://wakoopa.com/dornquast

Oh - and CrashPlan all the way!


----------



## ScottW (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, all applications I listed in the first post where running. I didn't include applications NOT running which include...

System Preferences
Transmit
Photoshop
Skype
Quicktime
MacCaching
Parallels

I tend to just leave everything running... but when you have a Mac and a stable machine what can you ask for. If I reboot, I usually just start going down the line and click, click, click on all the dock icons since I use most of them.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 16, 2008)

 = Running
° = Not running

(from left to right)

 Finder
° Dashboard
° IE
° Firefox
 Safari
° Netscape
° Mail
° iChat
 MSN Messenger
° Skype
° AOL Messenger
° Yahoo Messenger
° Address Book
° iMovie
 iWeb
° iPhoto
° iMovie HD
° iDVD
 iTunes
° InterWrite
 Entourage
 Word
° Excel
° PowerPoint
° Keynote
 Pages
° Numbers
 Contribute
° Fireworks
 Dreamweaver
 Flash Professional
° Shockwave Flash Player
° Quicktime
° Windows Media Player
° System Preferences
 Temperature Monitor


----------



## Yellowbeard (Aug 16, 2008)

Holy wow you guys are freaks!!!  Not to piss on your thread or anything.  I mean it did have me looking up a lot of new software which I like (Vienna).  Personally I kill the dock and launch everything from Quicksilver, so QS & Path Finder are the only apps that I have running at all times for sure.  I only have the dock visible when working so i can see the progress bars for the Adobe CS.  Oh how I wish I could make them work with Growl.  Anyway once again not to piss and to keep with the theme here is what is running at the time I read this from left to right.  **of course there are no inactives because I don't launch from the dock. 

Finder
Mail
iTunes
Path Finder
Suitcase
Transmit
Adium
NetNewsWire
Evernote
InDesign
Firefox


----------



## Jake151 (Aug 16, 2008)

hehe this is interesting, 

&#8226; Running

&#8226; Finder
&#8226; Thunderbird
&#8226; Firefox
safari
&#8226; Itunes
Dreamweaver
&#8226; Illustrator
&#8226; Indesign
&#8226; Photoshop
&#8226; Flash
Cyberduck 
&#8226; MSN for mac
Word
Excel
Powerpoint
System preferances
Imovie HD
Preview

wow looking at that my dock seems crowded hehe


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2008)

The ones with * are running now (and in order from up to down)

* Finder
* Terminal
Aperture
* Mail
* Safari
* iChat
* AddressBook
* Fusion
iCal
Preview
iTunes
Skype
* VLC
Spaces
Time machine
* Smultron
Flickr uploadr
Firefox
Network Utility
System Preferences
Adium
Camino
Phoenix
OnyX
Console
VirtualBox
SlingPlayer


----------



## jbarley (Aug 17, 2008)

ScottW said:


> Here is an interesting thread, what is running in your Doc at this moment?


Finder, Safari and Mail are always running.
Other then that my dock is hidden and I use Butler and all its feature to do everything else.

jb.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 17, 2008)

Recently I reformatted and I haven't built up my dock yet so.
I have
Finder
Dashboard (even though I never use it)
*Safari
*iChat
iTunes
iPhoto
GarageBand
VMware Fusion
Xtorrent


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't use the dock now on the whole (I often have it relatively empty and placed in the right hand corner). However I keep 'Recent Applications' and my "Documents" next to the Trash can.

I use ClassicMenu (retro pre-MaxOS X).


----------

